# Recommend Me A Usb Sound Card



## Ashmanuk

Hi All,
Could some one recommend me a USB sound card for my Lap top,

Every time i try to calibrate my sound card REW says it has clipped, though i am using my radio shack spl meter as the mic.

To be honest i do not know what i am doing but i will try my best.

I have the BFD 2496 and i have been playing with it to get my head around the peq,frquency and bandwidth controls do i need the midi adapter as i think it is quite easy just inputing manually.

Thanks in advance


----------



## JohnM

Do you have the RS meter plugged into a mic input? If so, that is your clipping problem, the output of the meter is line level. If your laptop has a line input use that, otherwise look at basic USB soundcards like the M-Audio transit or the SoundBlaster Connect (but beware the SB appears to be XP only, not Vista). Manual entry of filter settings is fine once you are used to it, don't have to get a Midi adaptor.


----------



## Ashmanuk

Thank you John m,

I will look at that tomorrow, i hope its ok to contact you again if i need more help.

Regards


----------



## Avus_M3

I bought a Behringer UCA202 from PE for like $40 IIRC? It test great in REW:


----------



## imbeaujp

Is there a product that combine midi interface and sound card including analog and digital coax out ?


----------



## DRB

I no longer own it, but I _think_ the M-Audio Audiophile USB has the features you are looking for. (Please don't take my word alone on this. It has been a while).


----------



## imbeaujp

Hello, M-Audio seems to have verry nice products !

The Fast TrackPro combine anything you need for audio calibration including Phantom Mic input, Midi, Analog and Digital IN/Out !!!

All that for 199$ (on ebay)


----------



## bermanjd

If I were using a Behringer EC8000 mic connected to a mic pre amp could I then connect it into the laptop microphone input ?


----------



## brucek

> If I were using a Behringer EC8000 mic connected to a mic pre amp could I then connect it into the laptop microphone input ?


No, the output of a standard mic preamp (such as the Behringer XENYX 802) is line level. You require a line-in.

Some of the better external USB soundcards (such as the M-Audio products) have a mic preamp built in with phantom power. These connect to a laptop through USB and then the external soundcard has line-out and a mic-in for the ECM8000

brucek


----------



## imbeaujp

brucek said:


> Some of the better external USB soundcards (such as the M-Audio products) have a mic preamp built in with phantom power. These connect to a laptop through USB and then the external soundcard has line-out and a mic-in for the ECM8000
> 
> brucek


And the M-Audio Fast TrackPro includes a midi port to upload your filters values to your Behringher EQ !


----------



## thewire

I bought a Creative Labs SoundBlaster MP3+ External USB Sound Card on ebay that was refurbished by creative. I payed $14.00 and it shipped in a couple days first class mail for a total cost of about $20.00.I decided to disable bass boost and I had to disbable the input for line-in with the included software.










I would recommend one for a person on a tight budget. Here are the measurements with a -12 dB sweep.


----------

